# Tokai Guitars Canada



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Tokai LP ALS37S – Music Express Canada

Has anyone shopped here for Tokai guitars?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been there twice with GC forum member @Hamstrung as Brantford is not far from K-W.
If you want to have some fun, look up the address on street view.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> I have been there twice with GC forum member @Hamstrung as Brantford is not far from K-W.
> If you want to have some fun, look up the address on street view.


Ha! I see what you mean. Well, he seems to be an enterprising guy, so you can't fault someone for that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> ...he seems to be an enterprising guy


His enterprise takes up most of the rooms in the house. 
They are packed with all sorts of gear!!


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

I might look into it, I work in Brantford, so it’s not more than a few minutes out of my way.

Sort of reminds me of the store I bought my first few guitars at. The guy turned his upstairs into his guitar shop and was pretty much just a Fender dealer.. any other brand in the store was used.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

greco said:


> His enterprise takes up most of the rooms in the house.
> They are packed with all sorts of gear!!



gee, i feel bad for the guy. must be a tough life. hahahaha

hey how do these guitars compare to the famous fakais of legend?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> gee, i feel bad for the guy. must be a tough life. hahahaha
> 
> hey *how do these guitars compare to the famous fakais of legend?*


That's what I was wondering. Are these real Tokai's from Japan?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> That's what I was wondering. Are these real Tokai's from Japan?


i HEARd (but dont actually know this) that they are s.korean. if it's true, then it's possible. if they're chinese, then no, not at the price they are asking.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

No, they must be MIC for those prices.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

It seems that he might be a bit shady. Buyer beware. 

Tokai Forum - a subsidiary of TokaiRegistry.com :: View topic - Counterfeit Tokai from Music Express Canada via Reverb

Tokai Forum - a subsidiary of TokaiRegistry.com :: View topic - New Love Rock Custom


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> That's what I was wondering. Are these real Tokai's from Japan?


No they are not.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

They're not even mahogany. For $500 more you could get an MIJ Tokai. For the price he's asking I'd much rather have and Epi Les Paul.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> They're not even mahogany. For $500 more you could get an MIJ Tokai. For the price he's asking I'd much rather have and Epi Les Paul.


For that price or less, you can get a custom LP with a real 3/4" maple top, your choice of pickups, bridge, neck, frets, etc, etc. from Rondo.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Great ,a knock off copying a knock off whats next?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've seen fake Tokais. I've seen fake, fake Tokais. Unless it's old I'd stay away.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I had one from about 10 years ago. Was a decent guitar, didn't know what exactly it was when I first bought it. I know the difference now.


----------

